# sub cable



## don5738 (Jan 7, 2008)

just a quick question can RG6 cable be used with sub woofer with adapter for RCA jacks? I was told it works well anyone got any ideas?




don


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

RG6 with RCA adaptors works just fine for a sub cable. It's what I use.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Or eliminate the middleman and get a direct compression RCA like the F-Conn series. You have to get a special tool for the crimping, but TechToolSupply carries a generic one for $30 that will crimp just about any type of compression connector.

It goes on RG6 or RG59 cable and they have RCA, BNC, and F type connectors. I recommend them for speedy installs, although I like Canare stuff for my non-in-wall interconnects. Also be sure to get the $6 strip tool. It automatically does the 1/4 - 1/4 - 1/4 strip of the RG cable (which you need anyways for any type of crimp/compression).

Good luck.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

don5738 said:


> can RG6 cable be used with sub woofer with adapter for RCA jacks? I was told it works well.


RG56 or 6 works very well as an audio or video cable. The extra shielding it provides is a good thing.


----------



## ACGREEN (Feb 23, 2007)

It is what I am using for my in-wall sub cables. It works fine.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

tonyvdb said:


> RG56 or 6 works very well as an audio or video cable. The extra shielding it provides is a good thing.



I am sure you meant RG59. Not a lot of RCA adapters for RG56.:bigsmile:


----------

